# megaray in a exo terra glow lamp holder?



## Domizzard (Apr 23, 2009)

can you use megaray bulbs in the exo terra glo lamp holder?

i have had about 5 exo terra solar glo's in a year and its pissing me off buying them all the time they keep blowing, i had read it happens with them alot but i hoped it wouldnt to me
i hear megaray are the better bulb?


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Domizzard said:


> can you use megaray bulbs in the exo terra glo lamp holder?
> 
> i have had about 5 exo terra solar glo's in a year and its pissing me off buying them all the time they keep blowing, i had read it happens with them alot but i hoped it wouldnt to me
> i hear megaray are the better bulb?


I would use the new arcadia d3 mvb they are really good
Use either the arcadia holder or they work well in the lucky reptile holders as well.
Plus arcadia after sales is really good.


----------



## stungy (May 28, 2011)

Yep i agree mate the Arcadia are great bulbs and there after sales is second to none I ordered one from surrey pet supplies and it was damaged when I opened it sent it back received the second same thing so contacted Hagen/Arcadia direct and they sent me one out from them over night,I will add it was the post service and not SPS,ive since ordered bulbs from them with no probs and they are at least £10 cheaper than any body else,£33 cheaper than my local rep store thats £2 shy ov double the price.One more thing they are garanteed for 12 months no matter how many you might get through


----------



## Domizzard (Apr 23, 2009)

Cheers guys got the arcadia 100W its up and running, hope it lasts!!


----------

